# Welche Videotutorials (Workshops) zu Office XP wünscht ihr euch?



## Thomas Lindner (17. August 2004)

Welche Videotutorials (Workshopss) zu Office XP wünscht ihr euch?
Zur Wahl stehen die Programme :

· Word: Grundlagenworkshop, ECDL basierend
· PowerPoint: Grundlagenworkshop, ECDL basierend
· Excel: Grundlagenworkshop, ECDL basierend
· Access: Grundlagenworkshop, ECDL basierend

ECDL basierend bedeutet, das sich der Workshop soweit es möglöich ist nach Sylabus 4 richtet und soit geeignet ist als Prüfungsvorbereitung für den ECDL 
( Europäischer Computerführerschein ).

Diese ECDL Basisgrundlagen sollen befähigen alleine und eigenständig mit dem Programm zu arbeiten und die gängigsten Möglichkeiten zu kennen.

Je nach Augang des Votings, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen, bevor die Files für den Workshop dann fertig sind, aber ich denke dieses könnte noch in diesem Jahr sein!

Wie/Wo sich diese Workshops dann präsentieren werden, bleibt aber noch offen!

LG 

Thomas

N.S.. Mindestens 25 Stimmen für eine Kategorie sind erforderlich bevor ich die Arbeit überhaupt beginne! ( Zeit/Nutzen Faktor )


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. August 2004)

An sich finde ich die Idee gut.
Am liebsten wäre mir Access. Mit Access-Datenbanken arbeite ich täglich, habe auch schon Programme mit Datenbanken geschrieben, aber im Access selbst kenne ich mich nicht gut aus.
Ist der ECDL eigentlich überall so "leicht". Also ich meine, ist es überall erlaubt, die Hilfe zu verwenden? Und sind die Fragen auch teilweise so bescheuert wie bei uns?  
Wenn der Server mit den Fragen wieder geht, bringe ich ein Beispiel.

[edit] Gefunden!  
Welche Information im Zusammenhang mit Email-Adresse gehört zu welchem Begriff?
Jetzt kommen links und rechts drei Boxen:
An ------------------------- Empfänger einer Kopie
Von------------------------Empfänger des Originals
CC  ---------------------------Absender

Da muss man nun das richtige verbinden!  

In welchem Format werden Webseiten üblicherweise verfasst? (bitte ankreuzen)
HTTP, ISDN, HTML

FTP steht für... FLoppy Type Protocol!  

DIe Liste kann man noch lang fortsetzen...
[/edit]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. August 2004)

Die Fragen sind euroapaweit gleich, jedoch steht es den örtlichen Institutionen, bzw. Prüfungskomitess frei, die Auswahl etwas zu beinflussen. 

Leider hebt dieses teilweise die Dummheitsskala....

Da in Deutschlan jedoch die Zeit recht knapp bemessen ist und in vielen Instituten die PCs zu langsam ist ein aufrufen der Hilfe meist ein fataler Fehler, der das System abstürzen lässt.

Teilweise ist in Hamburger Instituten ( weiß dieses aus 3 Stück ) nichtmal der Prüfungsserver aus Frankfurt (?) ereichbar!

[EDIT]
Ja, solche Fragen kommen mir bekannt vor und diese werden erstaunlicherwesie auch oft angewählt!
[/EDIT]


----------



## Avariel (19. August 2004)

Access wäre sehr nett, die anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind in den Grundlagen finde ich zu leicht.
Access sollte ich schon lange können ^.^"


----------



## Zhouauronyu (9. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Die Fragen sind euroapaweit gleich, jedoch steht es den örtlichen Institutionen, bzw. Prüfungskomitess frei, die Auswahl etwas zu beinflussen.
> 
> Leider hebt dieses teilweise die Dummheitsskala....
> ...


 genau


----------



## Moleman (10. November 2004)

Access würde mir auch zugute kommen.
Wir werden dass nämlich im nächsten Jahr ausführlich im Unterricht durchnehmen und da wäre es gut wenn ich da schon einen kleinen Vorteil hätte! 
Jaja ich bin halt n streber


----------



## Cheris (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde auch Access sagen, da es das komplexeste Programm ist, und man außerdem eigentlich nicht viel mit Access am Hut hat.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Dezember 2004)

Ein Workshop ( nicht Live Workshop ) ist bereits in Vorbereitung, nimmt aber leider mehr Zeit in Anspruch als ich dachte.

Sprich wann der Workshop fertig wird/ist kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.


N.S.: Achso, laut Voting Endergebnis spreche ich natürlich von Access!


----------



## Flame (4. März 2005)

Wie geht das?

Teilnehmer 80, Du bereits an der Umfrage teilgenommen?
Meine IP Nummer hat kein andere gehabt. *grml*


----------



## Ultraflip (31. März 2005)

Ich hätte lieber eins über OUTLOOK ... damit kenn ich mich am wenigsten bei Office aus ...


----------



## jaquline (22. September 2005)

Ich würd sagen Access ^-^

Mfg Jaquline


----------



## Katharina2 (22. September 2005)

Ich hätte Access am meisten nötig.


----------



## Guldukan (11. November 2005)

hallo tutorialis und hey Thomas
mich würde Exel interesieren insbesondere eigentlich mehr macro programierung für exel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. November 2005)

Da ich mangels Zeit ( teils auch Lust ) und diverser anderer Gründe kaum bis gar nicht mehr aktiv bin in diesem Forum, wird daraus so schnell nichts werden.

IN VBA für Exel bin ich zudem auch nicht so bewandert.


----------



## flashray (23. September 2006)

Hallo,

das Thema ist zwar ein bisschen älter. Ich möchte es aber in eine andere Richtung lenken!

Eigene Videotutorials erstellen ist schön und gut, jedoch schließe ich darauf das das nicht so einfach ist, da das Thema schon 2 Jahre alt ist, und immer noch nichts in dieser richtung passiert ist - mangels Zeit, Motivation, Kompetenz, Techniken und Tools oder was auch immer.

Mein Anliegen ist, ob wir hier in diesem Thread externe Angebote, Videotutorials, über Office insbesondere MS Office produkte sammeln könnten. Das wären Links zu kostenlosen Videos im Web oder Quellenangaben zu kommerziellen Produkten die jedoch einen erschwinglichen Preis haben. Auch englischsprachige wären willkommen.


Vg Erdal


----------



## midimaster (29. Dezember 2008)

*Mir wäre Powerpoint am liebsten, da ich immer noch Probleme mit dem einfügen/einbetten der Sounds habe. Wer hat Tips Danke sagt Jörg!*


----------

